
Enter 30 to Shell: Cryptsetup Initram Shell [CVE-2016-4484] - gvarisco
http://hmarco.org/bugs/CVE-2016-4484/CVE-2016-4484_cryptsetup_initrd_shell.html
======
pedro84
Same team found a similar vulnerability last year in grub:

[http://hmarco.org/bugs/CVE-2015-8370-Grub2-authentication-
by...](http://hmarco.org/bugs/CVE-2015-8370-Grub2-authentication-bypass.html)

